# R34 GTR parts WANTED



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

What's in the picture and a Fuse box cover.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

fuse box cover here 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nissan-E...-white-text-/202668091090?hash=item2f2ff5a6d2


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

jps said:


> *fuse box cover here
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nissan-E...-white-text-/202668091090?hash=item2f2ff5a6d2*


Sorry jps, That's a Spec I/Spec II R33 Fuse Box Cover in the eBay listing because of the missing *"GT-R"* lettering. Later Spec III BCNR33's and early BNR34's had these ones fitted :-










And later BNR34's had this yellow type :- 










Hope these pictures help Folks to find the right part for their Skyline GT-R's!


----------



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

still looking...


----------



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

still looking...


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Evo_Bill said:


> *What's in the picture and a Fuse box cover.
> 
> still looking...*


Have you tried buying new?

https://www.amayama.com/en/genuine-catalogs/epc/nissan-japan/skyline/bnr34/3957-rb26dett/body

HTH!


----------



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah its discontinued. Unfortunately.


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

I have fuse box cover 

What else you need ?


----------

